# Who else finds public affection annoying?



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

I was reading the "singles awarness day" thread and it made me think about this.

Is it just me or does anyone else find it totally irritating and awkward to see two people practically going down on each other in right in front of you or in a public place.

Maybe it's just me because I'm single and haven't been laid in a while. :dry:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I want sex in public so I don't think its my type of annoyance. *


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Count Dusseldorf said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else find it totally irritating and awkward to see two people practically going down on each other in right in front of you or in a public place.
> 
> Maybe it's just me because I'm single and haven't been laid in a while. :dry:


Well I've never had any issues with it but then again I've never seen anyone going down on another in public. The only thing that annoys me is when it occurs within a group, and it's annoying since you simply cannot speak to certain members, for ridiculous reasons.

I suppose my motto is that as long as the public displayers' are having a lot of fun, and it only irks me a little, I should let it go. People shouldn't be forced to let it go though, since it's a public display, and everyone should have the right not to see upsetting sights while roaming around in public.

Take these guys who kick a soccer ball around inside my res hallway. It's loud as hell and I'm trying to read, and I'd be in the right to call an RA, but I don't because they're having so much fun. I focus on how much fun they're probably having and it makes me less pissy 

They actually broke a big glass orb that covers a light the other day. This thing is like 20 feet in the air and I have no idea how the ball broke it (it's a small hallway).


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

It mostly bothers me when it is for intentional display. What I mean is that couples who make out in public to show off that they "caught a hottie" kind of irritate me. Also, if they are so physical with each other that they can't keep their hands off of each other, it makes me wonder about the nature of their relationship and whether sex is its only foundation. Otherwise, I am not bothered. I have been emotionally moved while watching lovers kiss on the sidewalk, but only when I get the sense that they are sincere and are actually in love rather than just flaunting their lust.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

snail said:


> It mostly bothers me when it is for intentional display. What I mean is that couples who make out in public to show off that they "caught a hottie" kind of irritate me. Also, if they are so physical with each other that they can't keep their hands off of each other, it makes me wonder about the nature of their relationship and whether sex is its only foundation. Otherwise, I am not bothered. I have been emotionally moved while watching lovers kiss on the sidewalk, but only when I get the sense that they are sincere and are actually in love rather than just flaunting their lust.


Well said. I fully agree.


----------



## EspressiveGirl (Feb 6, 2009)

*I am a touch-feely person by nature, so PDA is not a big deal to me, in an appropriate fashion. My SO is more reserved about this than I am, but he is a minister and I think that is always first and foremost in his mind. He has to set a certain example in his community, and I respect that.*

*What bothers me is when I go somewhere, say a mall or something, and I see 13 and 14 years olds crawling all over each other in ways that I'm sure if their parents were there they would never do...it's that "lust on display" thing, as Snail put it. And they have no clue as to how they're cheapening themselves when they do this. It makes me wanna grab a hose and go at them like they're dogs in heat...ick.*

*It's no different for me with adults when I see that type of behavior, but I've only witnessed that in bars or clubs I've been in where people have freely imbibed all evening. There is nothing more nasty to me than a drunk woman climbing all over every man in a room. I find that humiliating. When my ex and I both worked in a bar before we were married, he was the bouncer. I was a bartender. Whenever I saw crap like that going on, I'd sic him on the parties involved. He'd usually take the offender to the basement until they sobered up. I just can't tolerate that kind of stuff. *

*Some is acceptable, over the top is not.*


----------



## Enigma (Jan 31, 2009)

It irritates me, for the most part. There is a place, and it is not on the street or in a restaurant....coffe shop..... campus....park bench....:dry:


----------



## INFPeter (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm a very affectionate person myself, so I am likely to hug, kiss, cuddle in public. I've also been known to to engage in other acts in public if I thought there was a low risk of being caught ;-) So basically I have no right to complain about what others do!


----------



## Enigma (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm fine with "G" or "PG" type, but when I am at the park with my kids or whatever I do not want to see tonsil hockey, or grabby grabby. Try explaining that to a 7 year old...


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

I wouldn't like to live in a place where physical affection never was shown in public.


----------



## INFPeter (Jan 27, 2009)

Sleepy said:


> I wouldn't like to live in a place where physical affection never was shown in public.


Me neither!


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm going to admit something. There was a very sweet couple hugging it out in public. I sat fairly close to them because I was curious to see what type of communication was going on. I have to admit it was very playful and sweet. 
so no, it does not bug me.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

I've been on both sides, watching people that make me want to throw up and being the person making you want to throw up... So I guess I'm indifferent / hypocritical...


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, I don't mind if it's a kiss or two, or holding hands. But yeah, making out and being all over each other is a bit much.


----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

Well I should have been more clear, I personally don't mind if two people are hugging or holding hands, but people making out and playing grab ass is what really gets under my skin.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Count Dusseldorf said:


> Well I should have been more clear, I personally don't mind if two people are hugging or holding hands, but people making out and playing grab ass is what really gets under my skin.


Exactly what I was getting at. I did it with the last girl I was with. While we never kissed or anything, touch was the way we communicated affection for the other.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Doesn't bother me if they're by themselves in public. However if they're a part of my group and they're doing it it's fucking annoying. 





 = Disgusting.

I do prefer it though when a couple is publicly affectionate because it's one of the only ways to know if a girl is dating someone. You avoid a whole heap of embarrassment with that knowledge. It's also good to know which girls act like utter slags when they're with someone so that for future reference you don't date them.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

As I said before people have the right to oppose a PDA as long as it's in public. But to espressive: clubs do not count. Like minded people should be able to get together, and, without forcing anyone to watch, do whatever they want. It might be gross to work as a waitress in a grope club, but at the same time you had the choice not to work there, and therefore not see any of this.

As I understand it, some people like to go to grope clubs, and I'm happy for them that they can do it in places I never go to. Some better soundproofing should probably be law though, I live in Montreal... thump thump thump.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

P.D.A is alright by me, so long as it isn't sex in a public area without some form of screen.. I remember being disturbed to see two teenagers having it out right in front of a creché.. That was just not on.. What made it worse was, these two couldn't have been more than 14/15 years old.. 

Keep it decent..


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> P.D.A is alright by me, so long as it isn't sex in a public area without some form of screen.. I remember being disturbed to see two teenagers having it out right in front of a creché.. That was just not on.. What made it worse was, these two couldn't have been more than 14/15 years old..
> 
> Keep it decent..


ew! that's gross!! I'm only saying that because lost my virginity at an older age rofl


----------

